
PyCache-  a generic object caching framework/library - abhisar_mhptr
https://github.com/Abhisar/PyCache
======
abhisar_mhptr
A small library/extensible framework that aims to solve the problem of needing
a cache while coding small/medium scale python projects without depending on
3rd party cache systems.

